# Two Anatolian/Pyr need a home



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

this was in my womens group and thought I would pass it on here. The woman is in Texas and moving to Oklahoma... maybe someone can help.

My family and I will be moving in a few months and I need to find an excellent home(s) for my girls. If you know of anyone interested, please email me personally ([email protected]) and I will give you my contact information and more details with pictures.

Callah is a spayed 2 year old Anatolian/Pyr. mix. She has faithfully guarded my free-range flock for two years out in the pasture on her own. (I am even willing to send part of the flock with her.) I have never lost a bird to her or a predator. She respects the boundaries of the fence and has never climbed over or crawled out - even though she easily could in several places. She diligently monitors what is inside her fence (about 40 acres). She has been trained to respect hot wire fences, but I don't use them anymore. She is very sweet, intelligent, and willing to please. I have no hoof stock, so she has never been introduced to them. However, because she is so excellent with poultry, I would think she could be easily trained by someone who knew how to properly introduce her. Though she is typically shy of new adults, she loves children.

Tess is a spayed 2 year old Anatolian/Pry. mix and litter mate to Callah. She is great with cats, small dogs, and any caged animal as long as she is properly introduced. I have lost a male guinea to her because she was confused about the mating process. She is great with the free-ranging female birds - totally ignores them - and has guarded my cages meat birds for over a year. She has been clocked at 35 MPH, and keeps the population of rodents at a minimum. She respects her fence line and is well aware of any changes that take place within it. She has never been introduced to hoof stock. She is gentle but fearless, and loves children as well as the people she guards. She never jumps and never licks.

Both are current on all vaccinations, worm preventative, and are fed Diamond Naturals dog food out of self feeders.

I need to find them a place to serve by May. I love these girls so much and want them to have good homes where they will be well cared for. I am heart broken that I can't take them with me because I have spent so much time training them - especially Callah. I am in Texas and moving to Oklahoma because of a job opportunity.

Thanks for spreading the word!

-- 
Ashlee


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone driving from TX/OK up north to Illinois? I'd be willing to adopt one or both of these if they were just closer. Sure hope they get placed in a good home with critters for them to watch over.


----------

